# Ricci Audax Bike



## snapdragon74 (24 Jan 2012)

I have just inherited a Ricci Audax bike, but i have never heard of the make. I really want to restore this bike and start riding it, can anyone tell me how good (if good at all) Ricci bikes are? Are they worth spending money on or shall i just tidy it up and get riding?


----------



## PpPete (25 Jan 2012)

A quick google suggests it might be an italian frame supplied through a shop in Redruth. Have a look for any stickers that refer to one of the many flavours Columbus tubing.

The only downside to Italian frames is their rather silly BB threading which tends to come loose. Otherwise - definitely a keeper. Quite how much you spend to tidy it up/restore/modernise or whatever is up to you. Plenty of expertise on here (as well as elsewhere on the net) to help you.

First thing to do is to post some pics on here.


----------

